# LV LA jointer



## ydb1md (3 Aug 2005)

Anyone got any new information to share?  

I've heard rumours that there are a few floating around in "pre production testing."


----------



## DaveL (3 Aug 2005)

You Suck big time, yes sir.


----------



## Noel (3 Aug 2005)

DaveL":22kv2u4x said:


> You Suck big time, yes sir.


Think Dave (he of b1md) was maybe looking for somebody with one rather than inferring that he himself had one. Derek Cohen might be able to help....

Rgds

Noel


----------



## ydb1md (3 Aug 2005)

I wish I had one of those. =P~

I happened upon a thread on a different board and saw the pic.


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Aug 2005)

Plainly the suction on this thing gets blocked very easily - give it a miss or buy a bigger vacuum!


----------



## Alf (3 Aug 2005)

They don't float, even pre-production ones. Trust me. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (3 Aug 2005)

Have to agree with Alf


----------



## ydb1md (3 Aug 2005)

Tony":yrip56xk said:


> Have to agree with Alf


Hmmm. . . 
I'm getting the impression that Alf and Tony have gotten to test the floatation characteristics of said plane. :roll:

:-k 

Do you two think the threaded holes in the side of said plane might be used to attach a removable fence or other attachments?


----------



## Alf (3 Aug 2005)

ydb1md":151993ej said:


> Do you two think the threaded holes in the side of said plane might be used to attach a removable fence or other attachments?


You'll have to ask Derek, or maybe Tony. No holes here, until I get to it with a tap in the handle area...

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ydb1md (3 Aug 2005)

Alf, I finally got the meaning of your "location." I'm guessing it's a reference to an old TV show?


----------



## Rob Lee (4 Aug 2005)

ydb1md":20k707mx said:


> Do you two think the threaded holes in the side of said plane might be used to attach a removable fence or other attachments?



Patience man, patience!

All shall be revealed in 25 short days..... :shock: 8) 

That is, if we can get the catalogue back on schedule.....

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## MikeW (4 Aug 2005)

Yeah, sneeking in here when they're all asleep...

Good thing it's only 5 pm here...


----------



## trevtheturner (4 Aug 2005)

........... or he thinks they are! :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## ydb1md (4 Aug 2005)

Rob Lee":2ehcpclx said:


> Patience man, patience!
> 
> All shall be revealed in 25 short days..... :shock: 8)
> 
> ...



I thought you were on vacation? Or is that why the catalogue's behind schedule? While the cat's away . . . . 

:wink: :-$


----------



## Alf (4 Aug 2005)

Dave, yep, a small _homage_ to "Doctor Who". 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Rob Lee (4 Aug 2005)

ydb1md":3nnaci61 said:


> I thought you were on vacation? Or is that why the catalogue's behind schedule? While the cat's away . . . .
> 
> :wink: :-$



Believe me - vacation's over...  

This time of year is always a bit harried - 3 major catalogues on the go (Main Wood, Main Hardware, Xmas), and two supplements (books, and gardening). 

Of course, there's pricing, new product write-ups, and photography to get through.... all while people are off....

I leave again for 10 days (business...mostly) next Wed, so it results in a compressed schedule for a few days...

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Anonymous (4 Aug 2005)

ydb1md":wv2yo340 said:


> Do you two think the threaded holes in the side of said plane might be used to attach a removable fence or other attachments?



I would think so. They are well spaced and look to be ready for a fence - none came with it to play with though


----------



## Rob Lee (4 Aug 2005)

Tony":3p1xcvl5 said:


> ydb1md":3p1xcvl5 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you two think the threaded holes in the side of said plane might be used to attach a removable fence or other attachments?
> ...




8) :shock: 8) :wink:


----------



## Alf (4 Aug 2005)

Tony":2sabo95u said:


> ydb1md":2sabo95u said:
> 
> 
> > Do you two think the threaded holes in the side of said plane might be used to attach a removable fence or other attachments?
> ...


Huh, at least you got the _holes_...  :roll:


----------



## ydb1md (4 Aug 2005)

Alf":1jtz0why said:


> Tony":1jtz0why said:
> 
> 
> > Huh, at least you got the _holes_...  :roll:



That's why Tony's and Derek's wouldn't float. :lol:

I'm sure you could add some threaded bosses for the fence -- while you're adding the boss for the screw at the toe of the new tote. :wink:


----------



## Rob Lee (4 Aug 2005)

Alf":s870puay said:


> (snip)
> 
> Huh, at least you got the _holes_...  :roll:



Hi Alf- 

If you still have the box, check through the packing material.... sometimes we put the holes in a small envelope.....

Cheers -

Rob


:shock: :lol:


----------



## Alf (4 Aug 2005)

Rob Lee":3qwqisq9 said:


> If you still have the box, check through the packing material.... sometimes we put the holes in a small envelope.....


Don't be silly, that was the first thing I thought of. :roll:


----------



## Rob Lee (4 Aug 2005)

Alf":3ml6ckjj said:


> Rob Lee":3ml6ckjj said:
> 
> 
> > If you still have the box, check through the packing material.... sometimes we put the holes in a small envelope.....
> ...



Before, or after looking behind the sofa?

(don't you call it a "chesterfield" - or is that a colonialism?)


----------



## Alf (4 Aug 2005)

Rob Lee":4kz8fmmo said:


> Alf":4kz8fmmo said:
> 
> 
> > Rob Lee":4kz8fmmo said:
> ...


Now you're just being daft. How would they get behind the sofa? :-s Honestly, Rob, get a grip... 



Rob Lee":4kz8fmmo said:



> (don't you call it a "chesterfield" - or is that a colonialism?)


Ah, I think that could be the entry to a terminology minefield. Usually I call it a settee in fact, but you simply can't hide from Daleks behind anything but a sofa for some reason. :-k

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Rob Lee (4 Aug 2005)

Alf":jvnuwr7p said:


> Rob Lee":jvnuwr7p said:
> 
> 
> > Alf":jvnuwr7p said:
> ...



... can't comment on that... I've never seen Daleks behind....


----------



## MikeW (4 Aug 2005)

Alf":4lttepkq said:


> ...Usually I call it a settee in fact, but you simply can't hide from Daleks behind anything but a sofa for some reason. :-k
> Cheers, Alf


Oh the TV gems we cannot get here--at least without paying for cable. And I'm too cheap I guess.


----------



## mudman (4 Aug 2005)

The latest Lee Valley product has just gone into pre-production.
An update to that old nemesis of the Human Race, Lee Valley have improved it somewhat by removing its old Prime Directive to destroy all sentient lifeforms. It is now able to cryogenically treat any old carbon steel blade that it may come across. It is also a unique salesman, able detect a woodworker from five miles away and convince him or her that the Veritas products really are superior.


----------



## mudman (4 Aug 2005)

Oh, and it works right out of the box. :wink:


----------



## Rob Lee (4 Aug 2005)

mudman":1jwf9jkk said:


> Oh, and it works right out of the box. :wink:



Hah!

Feeble try.... our 'Bot is Black with brass knobby things (doo-dahs?) on it...

Sheesh....

:lol: 

Rob


----------



## Noel (5 Aug 2005)

That'll be the last time T L-N goes sightseeing in London on his own....

Noel


----------



## Wendell (5 Aug 2005)

Rob Lee":29nccjrs said:


> mudman":29nccjrs said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and it works right out of the box. :wink:
> ...



Are optional wooden knobby things available? Some people may prefer those instead.

Wendell


----------



## Alf (5 Aug 2005)

Noel":3x6rac3l said:


> That'll be the last time T L-N goes sightseeing in London on his own....


ROTFL! :lol: :lol: 



Davros":3x6rac3l said:


> Feeble try.... our 'Bot is Black with brass knobby things (doo-dahs?) on it...


Been done. Probably already patented too. :wink: Although that sink plunger doesn't look low angle to me, so maybe... :-k






Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (5 Aug 2005)

You're getting the hang of this photo edting lark, aren't you?

BugBear


----------



## Alf (5 Aug 2005)

bugbear":3paqq4qj said:


> You're getting the hang of this photo edting lark, aren't you?


Not me, guv. I just hosted the pic on my site in case the original source got shirty about hot linking images.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (7 Aug 2005)

A little bit of performance related info on the new LV BU Jointer.

I spent part of today preparing boards for a jewellry box I am building for my wife. It will use several slightly exotic timbers, and these proved to be very susceptible to tearout. I could have used a smoother but thought that this was a great opportunity to test out the adjustable mouth of the BU Jointer.

Oh, wow! Is this a jointer or a smoother?! With a 62 degree cutting angle (my choice for these boards), I was taking shavings as thin as anything I have had from dedicated smoothers. 

I know that it is not a substitute for a smoother (you really do not want to level an entire board to refine the surface), but can leave a heck of a great finish! My Stanley #7 (Type 11 with Smoothcut blade) has just retired.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Matt1245 (7 Aug 2005)

> My Stanley #7 (Type 11 with Smoothcut blade) has just retired.



Send it here Derek, i will soon have nice empty bench where it can play and plane away all day, enjoying it's retirement. :lol: 

Matt.


----------



## engineer one (8 Aug 2005)

Mr lee, how about being really helpful to your customers and providing a suitable screwdriver for your wonderful products. my newish LV 4 1/2 is already getting a little chewed up because most available screwdrivers do not fit the width of the cap screw, and also the side screws really need a more "dinky" driver. 
one of the problems with re-building older planes and also adjusting clifton No5 is getting to the adjustment screws. so why no tool??

other wise i am getting to be a veritas junkie and wondering whether i will actually produce the work to go with them.
all the best
paul :?


----------



## ydb1md (9 Aug 2005)

engineer one":12dlh5j1 said:


> Mr lee, how about being really helpful to your customers and providing a suitable screwdriver for your wonderful products. my newish LV 4 1/2 is already getting a little chewed up because most available screwdrivers do not fit the width of the cap screw, and also the side screws really need a more "dinky" driver.
> one of the problems with re-building older planes and also adjusting clifton No5 is getting to the adjustment screws. so why no tool??
> 
> other wise i am getting to be a veritas junkie and wondering whether i will actually produce the work to go with them.
> ...



Glen Drake makes some nice plane hammers that have a tip just the right size for chip breaker screws.






Link

Mod edit to shorten scrolling link


----------



## Rob Lee (9 Aug 2005)

engineer one":26x80m68 said:


> Mr lee, how about being really helpful to your customers and providing a suitable screwdriver for your wonderful products. .... (snip)



Hi Paul - 

I'll make sure we take a look at it.... it's enough of a hassle with any plane that it'd be worth doing...!

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## bugbear (9 Aug 2005)

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/tool.html?id=SCR

BugBear (using cheaper screw drivers)


----------



## Rob Lee (9 Aug 2005)

bugbear":3th11x2k said:


> http://www.lie-nielsen.com/tool.html?id=SCR
> 
> BugBear (using cheaper screw drivers)



I think we can manage a bit better than USD20... :roll: 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Alf (9 Aug 2005)

ydb1md":3rmyauvb said:


> Glen Drake makes some nice plane hammers that have a tip just the right size for chip breaker screws.


Strangely familiar... 1927 IIRC :wink: 

FWIW, the smallest one from this set fits the small side set screws on the Veritas planes. The width needed slight reduction in flare to fit into the deep holes in the BUS, but otherwise it's proved to be the biz. One day I may even get round to making a posh handle for it - in Bubinga, natch. :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ydb1md (9 Aug 2005)

Rob Lee":1pksgr7h said:


> bugbear":1pksgr7h said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.lie-nielsen.com/tool.html?id=SCR
> ...



Hmmm . . . 

There's a need in the market for proper socket chisels that sell for less than USD50 :wink:


----------



## Rob Lee (9 Aug 2005)

ydb1md":39y1u1ai said:


> Rob Lee":39y1u1ai said:
> 
> 
> > bugbear":39y1u1ai said:
> ...



How bout' chairmakers spindle cutters??? You could probably make dowels with 'em too....

Gosh - wouldn't it be neat if you could get those for about $16.50??? Or even under 10GBP??? If it were me...I'd want, say, 5 sizes..... 3/8 to 5/8 would be a good range.....
:wink: :wink: 

Ta - 

Rob


----------



## ydb1md (9 Aug 2005)

Rob Lee":33grpl5r said:


> How bout' chairmakers spindle cutters??? You could probably make dowels with 'em too....
> 
> Gosh - wouldn't it be neat if you could get those for about $16.50??? Or even under 10GBP??? If it were me...I'd want, say, 5 sizes..... 3/8 to 5/8 would be a good range.....
> :wink: :wink:



Hmmm . . . . :-k not sure how to take all of that. It's either a tease or a bit of sarcasm. (wondering off to ponder)

Can't wait for that September catalog to come out.


----------



## Rob Lee (9 Aug 2005)

ydb1md":tafgdck9 said:


> Rob Lee":tafgdck9 said:
> 
> 
> > How bout' chairmakers spindle cutters??? You could probably make dowels with 'em too....
> ...



I believe they're page 3... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alf (9 Aug 2005)

Rob Lee":2tdemydc said:


> ydb1md":2tdemydc said:
> 
> 
> > There's a need in the market for proper socket chisels that sell for less than USD50 :wink:
> ...


I don't know how to tell you this Rob, but "chisels" and "chairmakers' spindle cutters" (whatever they may be - hollow augers or stail engines?) are *not the same thing*. It was probably the mention of sockets that threw you. #-o 

Cheers, Alf

P.S. Dave, how much is he paying you to be straight man? :lol:


----------



## MikeW (9 Aug 2005)

Oh, probably just Rob's shameless hijaaking of the thread to promote that stuff they make and sell...

Mike
One who has trouble with the tools he already has


----------



## Ed451 (9 Aug 2005)

I'd say Rob is just teasing us with inklings of upcoming items....AND HE'D BETER STOP, TOO!! Becasue this Lee Valley junkie's getting ANXIOUS!

Ed


----------



## ydb1md (9 Aug 2005)

Alf":ozevx6da said:


> P.S. Dave, how much is he paying you to be straight man? :lol:



Well, he sends me catalogs once a year and the occasional mailer . . . .


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (16 Aug 2005)

Paul wrote:


> the side screws really need a more "dinky" driver



Do you think that we will see LV produce a screwdriver kit ala LN? 

The one that I have in constant use is for the set screws:

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/attachment.php?attachmentid=11726

This is just a turned Jarrah handle around a little brass jeweller's screwdriver. More comfortable to use than the tiny thing alone.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## ydb1md (16 Aug 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> Do you think that we will see LV produce a screwdriver kit ala LN?
> 
> The one that I have in constant use is for the set screws:
> 
> ...



Derek needs a gallery just for all of the tools his built himself. 8)


----------

